# gromin shetlnds for show vs minis



## Linda_H (Feb 15, 2004)

I have groomed & shown my minis for over 7 years now but I have a feeling I need to learn about Shetland grooming for shows. I have some questions for all of you

How much clipping is needed? They don't need to be body clipped before each show like minis, do they??? ( crossing my fingers!)

My ponies are 1 classic filly yearling and my 3 year Arenosa stallion.

I showed the stallion a bit last year and did body clip him but would rather limit the amount I do that so his rich color is visible

Do I just body clip in Spring & "touch up" along the way- bridle path, feet muzzle?

There are not many pony people in my area- a few Hackney people but that is about all

Thanks in Advance


----------



## kaykay (Feb 15, 2004)

hi there

im by far the least experienced but will tell you how we did it with my modern shetland. We never did a body clip on her. The pic in my avatar is her at her first show and all we clipped was her forelock with just one fine strand left to braid and a bridle clip from the poll an ear length back. Then her feathers around her hooves were clipped and we used a bic shaver for her muzzle. I cannot believe how much easier grooming is for a shetland! We did however brush her daily from the time we got her in may to get her winter coat all shed off before the show and to get that shine. This pic was taken in june one month after we got her


----------



## spazkat (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, Kay about has it. I clip facial hair, but with a 15, not a 40 like you would a mini. Do bridle path and inside of ears with a 40, all white socks with a 30 and rest of leg hairs with a 15 then lightly grease muzzle and inside of ears (plus just a bit on freshly shaved bridle paths) and show sheen entire horse. Paint feet and you're in. Viola.... finished!! (although as a side note, the shetlands tend to NOT paint white feet black like the minis do and go more toward black feet get black and white feet get clear)

It's a little harder with moderns, then you get to braid and attach tails, etc but the basics are the same


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 16, 2004)

Spaz...

My all time pet peeve..white feet painted black..geez. Makes them look like they have stubs for feet or they forgot to take off their rubber galoshes!

As for your grooming..yep, thats the way I do it .. (of course I get "fancy" and leave tips in the ears of the minis LOLOLOL)

Kim


----------



## Erica (Feb 16, 2004)

OK, but what do you guys do when you have a show in April?? My first show will be in late April and will be the first time I will be adding a shetland to my show string. I have heard that you have to give them a full body clip for the first show, then after that let them grow out/shed out for the rest of the season, besides the touch-ups? I was planning on clipping her (she is almost all white) about 2/3 weeks before her first show? Any light to shed on this one?


----------



## kaykay (Feb 16, 2004)

you might want to read my winter show post where i asked the same thing on here



I myself would not do a body clip especially on a more white shetland (makes them look pink) unless it was a couple weeks before. Im betting if you curry her and brush her out everday youll be really suprised how good she looks by april. This will cause her winter coat to shed out quicker

ok now i gotta ask cus patches hooves were painted black. Would you guys have done them clear?? everyone at the rantoul show had black on their shetlands regardless of color


----------



## spazkat (Feb 16, 2004)

kaykay said:


> everyone at the rantoul show had black on their shetlands regardless of color


Ewwwwww!!!

Call me anal or whatever, but.... in my world, all black feet are black, all white feet are coated lightly w/ white scuff cover then painted clear, striped feet get black on the black parts and white/clear on the white parts. Yes, it does mean getting down on your hands and knees witha q-tip praying for steady hands (and stripes will tend to get wider during the course of a 4 day show) but that is one thing (of many) that I get very uptight about. Come to think of it, I get wound up pretty tight over most aspects of show grooming





Kim- you'll know what I'm talking about when I say I'm pretty sure it comes form spending entirely too much time around Sally



(you do it this way and that's it.) BTW.... are you talking about leaving the little diamond shapes on the ear tips??

Erica.... I'm not sure what to tell ya'..... I'm not used to seeing ponies with white anywhere above the knees (except on faces) LOL Maybe Getittia will drop by.... she's got all those fancy marked ponies (and they win a lot) so she can probably tell you.


----------



## runamuk (Feb 16, 2004)

UMMm regarding the ear "tips" is there any other way to trim an ear??





I also agree with the whole black and white feet issue go with the color of the foot. I am not sure on the body clipping I know it isn't "standard" in ponies however I was asked to body clip Hunter ponies about 10 days before a show as they were just too hairy


----------



## willowoodstables (Feb 17, 2004)

HEEHEE...

I was one of the lucky ones at Sally's that got to use the palm sander LOL. Yep, it requires steady hands, and a horse that won't jump on your head LOLOLOL.

I do leave the little diamond tips in the ears (major pain with little bitty mini ears <g>) and use the palm sander on their feet (saves the back) and wash really well with SOS pads. Then when dry add tennis shoe white to the whites (remember to rub off excess or your feet are TOOO white) and black only on black. Stripes are easy with a q-tip, however by the end of the year my strips are very wide (due to shaking hands/leaping horse).

If I went to a show RIGHT now, I would clip 4 days max out (so they don't get that velvet look-you want the sleek look). However, thats because A: I am ANAL about turnout and B: they never dry after working hard in a class.

BUT if I was going for hand or something, I would put them in a blanket/hood after a mega brush/vacuum to get the hair to lay down. I would wash the tail for sure.

Kim


----------



## foxlanefarm (Feb 17, 2004)

In my opinion this is one of the biggest advantages of showing Shetlands over miniatures, not having to body clip constantly! We usually show six mini's and one or two Shetlands and as I am the one doing the majority of the clipping, not my husband ,I am leaning more and more towards the Shetlands!!! I hate body clipping constantly which is a necessity with the miniatures.

With my Shetlands I body clip once if showing early in the season and from then on just the touch ups to face, bridle path and legs. What a wonderful advantage!!!

I love my Shetlands


----------



## kaykay (Feb 17, 2004)

oh great patches has striped hooves laughs. I wonder if this is a regional thing?? Im going to have to pay more attention at the shows to the hooves now.


----------

